# The Hallmark Watch Company



## Muddy D

I won't go into masses of detail because I have written posts about this company a couple of years ago. The Hallmark Watch Co. Were created by the US watch manufacturer Waltham when they ran into financial problems in the late 50s. For some reason, it was cheaper to manufacture watches in Switzerland and import them back into the US, so this is what they did, under the name the Hallmark Watch Company. I'm not trying make out they are something special, it's just a brand I like. They are good enough in quality and going the examples I have, all are working and in a great condition. Some of the watches are worth a bit on a good day though they don't have the same attraction to collectors as other American manufacturers of the day like Hamilton or Vulcain etc. In general terms, they aren't that desirable or collectable, other than to me! I've told the kids they can have these watches when they're older.

Group shots



















Triple date watches, in RGP and one in stainless steel. Fantastic watches.










This one has a Le Coultre mechanism










Decent sized dress watch which I still wear to work from time to time


----------



## Guest

great little collection, the triple dates are excellent especially the stainless IMO :thumbsup:


----------



## Muddy D

Bruce said:


> great little collection, the triple dates are excellent especially the stainless IMO :thumbsup:


 Cheers Bruce. The stainless triple date is pretty unusual too. I've seen loads of the gold version though other than the stainless steel one I own, I've only ever seen one other and it was in a much worse state.


----------



## Guest

Muddy D said:


> Cheers Bruce. The stainless triple date is pretty unusual too. I've seen loads of the gold version though other than the stainless steel one I own, I've only ever seen one other and it was in a much worse state.


 usually chrome from that era if i am not mistaken, i like stainless :biggrin:


----------



## mel

Nice examples of watches of the period, nowt wrong with any of them, and very wearable I'd say! :yes:


----------



## Muddy D

Thanks Mel - they do get some time on the wrist. The triple dates always attract good comments when I put them on


----------



## maclerche

You can find Vulcain Cricket from the 1950's under the Hallmark brand as well. They are completely identical with Vulcain Cricket from that time. it says simply "Hallmark Alarm" on the dial!

I collect Vulcain watches, old and new. I think that one day I must have fingers in a Hallmark Alarm, since it is part of the Vulcain history!


----------



## Muddy D

That is gorgeous though you don't see many of them around


----------



## Muddy D

maclerche said:


> You can find Vulcain Cricket from the 1950's under the Hallmark brand as well. They are completely identical with Vulcain Cricket from that time. it says simply "Hallmark Alarm" on the dial!
> 
> I collect Vulcain watches, old and new. I think that one day I must have fingers in a Hallmark Alarm, since it is part of the Vulcain history!


 I've just managed to get this. It was delivered this morning and I've had it on since this afternoon. It's keeping great time and the alarm works amazingly well. I'll need to give a big clean up, and the pictures really don't do it justice but it's a fantastic watch.


----------



## SBryantgb

That's one sweet watch :thumbsup: Oh and happy birthday :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Muddy D

Cheers for the birthday wishes. It's a different forum member though with a similar name! Thought I was missing something initially


----------



## SBryantgb

Muddy D said:


> Cheers for the birthday wishes. It's a different forum member though with a similar name! Thought I was missing something initially


 :swoon: :russian_roulette:


----------



## Muddy D

SBryantgb said:


> :swoon: :russian_roulette:


 Don't worry about it, I thought it was amusing, glad you liked the watch more importantly


----------



## Daveyboyz

Nice selection though the triple date watches stand out as spectacular in my opinion. They remind me of some Oris watches that I was particularly fond of.


----------



## Always"watching"

High there MuddyD, and what a fascinating collection you show. 

It is really nice to acquire a group of related watches and learn more about what binds them together. Also interesting is how when one collects watches from a certain company, there are always fascinating oddities that arise. In the case of Hallmark, the fact that the Vulcain Cricket can be found branded, Hallmark, is amazing - I do lust after a Vulcain watch myself.


----------



## Muddy D

Are there any other Vulcain Cricket owners on the forum. I'm off to a wedding later today and fancied wearing something classy and vintage. The only thing deterring me from taking the cricket watch is that every now and then I've set the alarm off and it's so bloody loud. I would fear setting it off as the brides about to kiss the groom - has anyone else had a watch alarm go off at the wrong time or is it just me?


----------

